# Stihl fs66 walbro carb



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

Walbro primerless carb . Can anyone tell me the factory carb settings for the 3 screws ? Right now I'm at 2 turns on top two screws . With the help of starter fluid it will start , idle for a few seconds and die . Routed new fuel lines and gas is getting to the carb .


----------



## R Dubie (May 26, 2021)

Hoss304 said:


> Walbro primerless carb . Can anyone tell me the factory carb settings for the 3 screws ? Right now I'm at 2 turns on top two screws . With the help of starter fluid it will start , idle for a few seconds and die . Routed new fuel lines and gas is getting to the carb .


Just set mine today at 7/8 for L and 3/4 for H.1100 feet above sea level and 75 degrees.


----------

